# Nintendo Wii availability



## Phenol (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been trying since the new year to get hold of a Wii and it's fookin impossible!!
Can't find one for sale in the whole country!!!!!

Anybody actually seen one for sale anywhere (tried argos, currys amazon etc!)

?????


----------



## nick301171 (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.wiipreorder.co.uk/

Will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 28, 2008)

We bought one from Argos a week or so ago. It arrived the next day...


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jan 28, 2008)

Are they really still out of stock? I know a few people who bought them ok in the last couple of weeks.They had to buy bundled with games tho.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 28, 2008)

Yeah Argos was advertising in press last week that they had them, probably all gone now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 29, 2008)

Don't expect the stock shortages problems to end anytime soon. Nintendo can only make 1.3 million of the things worldwide a month, they're currently selling roughly that each month. They've also said it'll be up to 18 months before they can physically make any more a month let alone meet demand....


----------



## ymu (Jan 29, 2008)

I saw three in my local Woolies on Christmas Eve. Noone seemed to have noticed.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2008)

ymu said:


> I saw three in my local Woolies on Christmas Eve. Noone seemed to have noticed.


 
Because it would be quicker to go and wait outside a shop with no stock than to wait in a queue in Woolies!! 

If Brixton Woolies is anything to go by!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 29, 2008)

ymu said:


> I saw three in my local Woolies on Christmas Eve. Noone seemed to have noticed.



I saw plenty in some randon shops before Christmas, but only because they was selling them in stupid bundle deals with 6 games that no one wanted and trying to charge £300+ for them.

Felt sorry for any parents that got took for those rides to keep their kids happy.


----------

